
Time-Delayed Eating Leads to Better Food Choices - dpflan
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2016/08/09/time-delayed-eating-leads-to-better-food-choices/
======
dpflan
Possibly useful as part of PR buzz for food delivery services and grocery
proxy-shopping services...

